# Flow meter for testing hydraulics.



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

So now that the hay season is over, I'm back into the other season... equipment repairs! The new-to-us JD 4230 proved to be a good buy at an auction last fall, but it does have some things to fix, the big one being that the lo/hi shifter on the quad range isn't working. From the way it behaves I'm pretty sure that it is a hydraulic system issue, so that leads me to need to do some testing. I have the gages I need to check pressures, but there are also some tests for flow rates and I don't have a tester for that. After looking around online (and being freaked out a little at the prices) I found a flow meter on NortherTool.com for $400 that seems like it might fit the bill (see link below). I'm just a fix-my-own stuff kind of mechanic so I don't need a full tester like a repair shop would have, but I don't want to spend money on complete junk either. We do have three JD tractors (2520, 4020 and 4230) as well as an IH 784 and a Ford 5000, so having a tester around might come in handy on occasion.

So my questions are...

1) If you perform your own tests, what do you use for checking flow rates?

2) Is there a place you might recommend for getting a decent quality flow tester from without breaking the bank?

3) Does the NortherTool tester seem like a decent one for what I need?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36723_36723

Thanks in advance for your help.

Josh


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes that flow meter will be fine. What's the hyd hi-lo not doing? I suppose you have checked the linkage? What's the 4230 serial number? There's a clamp on a line that can fail allowing line to come out of hi-lo body.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In a pinch a large hydraulic cylinder can be used as a flowmeter with a stopwatch. Calc the volume from the diameter and travel and time it. Not as convenient but works. Can also do the same with a cheap hydraulic motor and a tach to measure rpm.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've used one like that, prolly same brand. Thhink it had a temp gauge buillt in. We plumbed a gauge and valve in line to simulate a load. Careful you don't dead head the pump if you do a transmission pump test. Seemed to be a decent tool for the money. But like you say, it's a tool that can save money but don't use it often.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

You will want a valve or something to restrict flow a bit anyway. Check flow at rated pressure. Had one in the service truck, if I can make one work anybody can. Well second thought, almost anybody. Ever see a constant displacement pump system plumbed backwards, relief valve on the wrong side of the on/ off?


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Yes that flow meter will be fine. What's the hyd hi-lo not doing? I suppose you have checked the linkage? What's the 4230 serial number? There's a clamp on a line that can fail allowing line to come out of hi-lo body.


The hi/low won't shift from low into hi. I have had it "jump" in a couple times when I let the clutch out quick or was downshifting, but I've never been able to do it repeatedly. It runs fine in low and the couple time it "jumped" into hi, it ran fine there as well and shifted back to low like it should. I checked the linkage and it looked like the control arm was being moved far enough that it should be actuating the valve, but I haven't tried it with the tractor running (for hopefully obvious reasons  )

My dad was talking with one of the mechanics where he works and he said to check the trans pump operation to make sure that the lube pressure was adequate and then worry about the clutch pressures. I just want to make sure that I'm not going to screw up the trans with the last few jobs I have to do around the place before winter (bush hogging, etc.)


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Along with the flow meter you will need to tee in an adjustable restricter valve and a pressure gauge. You need the pressure gauge to determine how efficient the pump is and if there is leakage under pressure. You check the flow at set pressure points, which you use the restricter for, to see if the pump is working correctly. Just free flowing will not tell you anyting unless the system is completely crapped out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Josh

Check traction clutch pressure on clutch valve body on LH side. Pressure should be in the 155-165 psi range. I can't remember where to check hyd hi-lo pressure.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys. I have the JD service manual for the tractor, so once I get the tools I think I'm just going to start the trouble shooting tests and see what I find.


----------

